# Would you go to an age restricted bar/lounge for 55+?



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 8, 2021)

Maybe a swinging, loud, dance bar full of 20 year olds isn't your cup of tea. Would you go to an age restricted bar/lounge for 55+?


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 8, 2021)

Not just no, but hell no.  Who wants to look at old people like me?  

There's a restaurant nearby that caters to the over 65 crowd, known fondly as "God's Waiting Room."


----------



## IrisSenior (Sep 8, 2021)

Well I might go if I was looking for someone but I am not so no; I am not interested. Wait, do they play 60's music? Might consider it then.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Maybe a swinging, loud, dance bar full of 20 year olds isn't your cup of tea. Would you go to an age restricted bar/lounge for 55+?


sure I would ..there's plenty in Spain.. where retired expats go, so I've been to many, and yes they do play 60's and 70's music..lol


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 8, 2021)

Well, I have been to a few old guy biker bars in Florida, so. Yeah, why not.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 8, 2021)

The only time I've gone to a bar/lounge since I was in my 30's started a couple of years ago (and until COVID hit) when my son and his protege were deejaying at a local club once a month. I went a couple of times last year to a restaurant with a bar where a good friend who is a singer, musician was performing. Other than to support people I know, there's no reason for me to go to a bar/lounge.


----------



## mrstime (Sep 8, 2021)

Well gee, don't trust anyone under 55.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 9, 2021)

The age restriction wouldn’t bother me and might be welcome.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Sep 9, 2021)

I would!  More people to talk to!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 9, 2021)

I wasn't interested in hanging out in bars when I was young and no desire to do it now. 
I'm not a drinker only because I don't like the taste, how I feel after, and the atmosphere in bars.
I'll take a good old fashioned ice cream soda shop any day.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 9, 2021)

No, not interested.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 9, 2021)

I would ...after my next birthday in a few months. Right now, I'd get carded and turned away at a measly 54!


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 9, 2021)

Oh ya!  I would go right away and often.  Can't stand those places playing rap music so loud that I can't even hear my voice never mind the voice of the person sitting next to me!  While I'm at it, I can't stand loud "sports" bar neither.  If I wanted to go someplace to watch sports I might just as well stay home.  Come to think of it I cut my cable over 2 decades ago so that solves my problem of watching sports with their constant advertising!  Give me some place with soft easy listening music where I can actually enjoy my drink and have an intelligent conversation but I suppose I'm dreaming!  Not in this age of louder and louder and louder noise!


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2021)

Yeah, you can count me in.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Sep 10, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I wasn't interested in hanging out in bars when I was young and no desire to do it now.
> I'm not a drinker only because I don't like the taste, how I feel after, and the atmosphere in bars.
> I'll take a good old fashioned ice cream soda shop any day.


I usually just have a soda when I go into a lounge or bar.  Sometimes maybe one glass of wine if the desire is there…and if I am REALLY in a good mood, a Brandy Old Fashion Sweet. (don’t judge me…it comes with fruit so it’s healthy )


----------



## Devi (Sep 10, 2021)

Nope. Well, we don't drink alcohol, so ...


----------



## officerripley (Sep 10, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I wasn't interested in hanging out in bars when I was young and no desire to do it now.
> I'm not a drinker only because I don't like the taste, how I feel after, and the atmosphere in bars.
> I'll take a good old fashioned ice cream soda shop any day.


Wow, do they still have ice cream soda shops where you live? I'm pretty sure there haven't been any around here since the 60s and where I grew up, a big city area, when as a kid I asked an adult, "What is an ice cream soda shop?", I was told there hadn't been any around there since the 40s!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 10, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Wow, do they still have ice cream soda shops where you live? I'm pretty sure there haven't been any around here since the 60s and where I grew up, a big city area, when as a kid I asked an adult, "What is an ice cream soda shop?", I was told there hadn't been any around there since the 40s!


@officerripley I guess that was wishful thinking. The last time I went to an ice cream soda shop was some place in the Midwest about 20 years ago while traveling across country.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 10, 2021)

Our doctor would spank us if we were to drink anything alcoholic.


----------



## Mr. C (Sep 10, 2021)

If I went to bars Yes I would go to an age restricted bar for over 50 year olds


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 10, 2021)

I don't think so .


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Sep 10, 2021)

Nope! I see no reason to enter a bar for high price drinks and loud TV's. I wonder if they still allow smoking?


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 10, 2021)

Sure! I haven't drunk booze in ....I don't remember the last time I drank alcohol. A few years, probly. But yeah, I'd go to an old folks lounge and sip on a brandy or something. Mostly I'd dance. Michelle would need a fake I.D., though.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Sep 10, 2021)

I might if they had a big jar, like a 'Swear Jar', that people would have to put a buck in if they mentioned any aliment
or about a Doctor's visit.

Old people seem to discuss these too often. Sometimes it turns into a 'one-up' conversation.

Just Crank up that 50's/60's music and enjoy...


----------



## Llynn (Sep 10, 2021)

Just visit any of the local VFW or American Legion halls. At least in this area, that's pretty much what they are, and they are full of ex supply type E3s sharing their combat experiences.  No, I don't go there anymore.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 10, 2021)

Yes I would.
There's a place just like that in a neighboring town, everyone looks like they're 60 and over.

They have live music, and it looks like a good time.


----------



## timoc (Sep 10, 2021)

Would you go to an age restricted bar/lounge for 55+?​
If you haven't been to one, then you haven't lived. 
To watch the 'Waltz of the Wheelchairs' is so romantic.  
Then, there are some of the wrinklies that use their dentures as castanets while gripping a rose between their gums.
If you are really lucky, you may see others pretending to be Errol Flynn and Basil Rathbone, sword fencing with their walking sticks.

I may just wash my face and comb my hair tomorrow, and go as Johnnie Ray.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 12, 2021)

Llynn said:


> Just visit any of the local VFW or American Legion halls. At least in this area, that's pretty much what they are, and they are full of ex supply type E3s sharing their combat experiences.  No, I don't go there anymore.


I don't qualify for those groups, my Navy time was between wars, so nobody shot at me.  It is still pleasant to tell "sea stories".


----------



## caroln (Sep 12, 2021)

I would if it was a small, kind of dark and "rat pack" type lounge that had a juke box that only played Frank Sinatra, Dean Martin, Sammy Davis, Jr., Tony Bennett and Vic Damone.  They were a bit before my time but I love listening to them!


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 12, 2021)

Three drinks and everyone is passed out drunk. No thanks.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 14, 2021)

ABSOLUTELY!!!  As long as it is smoke free.  I wish I could find one in my area.


----------



## RobinWren (Sep 20, 2021)

I did not know that age restricted 55+ places existed, what does that say about me


----------



## oldpop (Sep 20, 2021)

Probably not. I do not drink so there is that.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 20, 2021)

When I lived in The Philippines I regularly went to bars that had retired men from a wide range of countries. Many of us joined bar pool-leagues and we competed against other bar leagues. 
The vast majority of those men came from, the U.K. , USA and Australia. Though now, I understand that South Koreans are making an impact.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 20, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Would you go to an age restricted bar/lounge for 55+?


What, a bar stuffed full of _old_ people?   Happy hour would have to be set to 11AM, nap time 1 to 2, and the bus pick up to ship 'em all back to their Del Webb community no later than 3:30. There would be no topless dancing on the bar countertop....just sayin'!


----------



## senior chef (Sep 20, 2021)

Nathan said:


> What, a bar stuffed full of _old_ people?   Happy hour would have to be set to 11AM, nap time 1 to 2, and the bus pick up to ship 'em all back to their Del Webb community no later than 3:30. There would be no topless dancing on the bar countertop....just sayin'!


You might be surprised that the retirees in The Philippines start drinking beer well before noon and keep going until their woman picked them up  for dinner at aprox 7pm.
I swear, some of those guys must have a hollow leg. I don't know where that put all that beer.


----------



## Shero (Sep 20, 2021)

We do not go to bars usually, unless when travelling and out of curiosity. I like the bar/restaurants in Italy where children can go also I like the tapas bars in Spain. Would not go specially to a "restricted"bar, I like a mix of ages!


----------



## Lawrence (Sep 20, 2021)

I would go to a age restricted bar/lounge of 55 years. But I would check to see if the bathrooms there are able to seat lots of people at one time.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 20, 2021)

Maybe not, I wouldn't go to a place that would have someone like me as a customer!


----------



## senior chef (Sep 20, 2021)

typical Philippines bar


----------



## Nathan (Sep 21, 2021)

senior chef said:


> You might be surprised that the retirees in The Philippines start drinking beer well before noon and keep going until their woman picked them up  for dinner at aprox 7pm.
> I swear, some of those guys must have a hollow leg. I don't know where that put all that beer.


I've drank will Filipino tugboat operators in Vietnam, they can definitely drink some drink.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 23, 2021)

senior chef said:


> typical Philippines bar


Looks like an "age restriction" on both sides of the bar!


----------



## Brookswood (Sep 23, 2021)

That would be a place of interest, but I doubt if we will ever see one in most cities.   

The younger crowd is where the money is.   I think a 55+ bar/tavern would not be able to make it financially in most places.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 23, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Looks like an "age restriction" on both sides of the bar!


Yes, and the girls are (how shall I say this ?) very friendly. 
In The Philippines, it is as easy to find a very attractive girlfriend as it is to buy a loaf of bread.
Seriously. I kid you not. To them, a mans age does not matter.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 23, 2021)

Brookswood said:


> That would be a place of interest, but I doubt if we will ever see one in most cities.
> 
> The younger crowd is where the money is.   I think a 55+ bar/tavern would not be able to make it financially in most places.


Indeed.  Many young bar patrons are 'power drinkers'.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 26, 2021)

senior chef said:


> To them, a mans age does not matter.


No, what is it then?  His wallet?  

There are places like that here too.


----------



## Shero (Sep 26, 2021)

When the question was asked where you would not go back to, I said  Manila is one of those places. That bar picture says it all!! It made my husband and I sick to see old western men, preying on these young girls, some as young as 12 and 13 years.

These young girls are poor and so they are used by these horrible men.
It is SAD!

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/never-visit-a-place-again.64037/


----------



## senior chef (Sep 26, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> No, what is it then?  His wallet?
> 
> There are places like that here too.


Yes, to a certain degree.  In The Philippines, poverty is rife.  Jobs are few and far between. And, even if she gets a job, the pay is often too little to survive on.  There is/was a mega-mall near me and the biggest department store paid the girls aprox 200 piso/day. To put that in perspective, lunch at McDonalds costs 90 piso. 
Don't get me wrong, The girls are not "for sale" any more than a woman in the U.S, but both are looking for "security" and the possibility of a decent future.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 26, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Don't get me wrong, The girls are not "for sale" any more than a woman in the U.S, but both are looking for "security" and the possibility of a decent future.


Good point, security, including financial security, is almost always a part of any mating process.  Things are just very different in poorer parts of the world compared to here.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Sep 26, 2021)

senior chef said:


> Yes, and the girls are (how shall I say this ?) very friendly.
> In The Philippines, it is as easy to find a very attractive girlfriend as it is to buy a loaf of bread.
> Seriously. I kid you not. To them, a mans age does not matter.


I have a virgin passport.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 26, 2021)

Would you go to an age restricted bar/lounge for 55+?​

I don't go to bars

I'm barred out

Started frequenting bars about two years before I should
(My onion paper Irish skin made me look older)

Used to almost live in 'em

Barmaids used to feed me between jobs
Even do my laundry

No, *'happy hours'* just ain't happy...rather depressing
I imagine a 55+ bar would be no exception

I enjoyed the nine ball tourneys
That's about it

Bar fights suck
No matter if you decked the smart ass or he decked you

Discussions get loud....why that is, I don't know
..maybe to hear one's drunk self (?)

and I don't find drunk wimin attractive


----------



## Lawrence00 (Sep 26, 2021)

As long as I don't have to disco dance


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 27, 2021)

Lawrence00 said:


> disco


I went to a disco once, a Big Daddy's in Pensacola, about 1978 or so.  

Big Daddy's was a short lived chain of discos by Big Daddy Don Garlits.  Everybody there that night (who's still living) should easily qualify for the over 55 thing.  And like you and I are are probably no longer disco dancing.


----------



## Verisure (Oct 4, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> ...... Would you go to an age restricted bar/lounge for 55+?


Absolutely. Why not? If you go to bars to meet people who wants to meet 20-year-olds?


----------



## Verisure (Oct 4, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> I went to a disco once, a Big Daddy's in Pensacola, about 1978 or so.
> 
> Big Daddy's was a short lived chain of discos by Big Daddy Don Garlits.  Everybody there that night (who's still living) should easily qualify for the over 55 thing.  And like you and I are are probably no longer disco dancing.


Don Garlits opened a chain of discos??? I remember when he flipped his rail.


----------



## JBingo36 (Dec 15, 2021)

_def not I might as well join an old age home  mingle with all ages is what keeps you young_


----------



## JBingo36 (Dec 15, 2021)

JBingo36 said:


> _def not I might as well join an old age home  mingle with all ages is what keeps you young_


----------



## Nathan (Dec 22, 2021)

senior chef said:


> You might be surprised that the retirees in The Philippines start drinking beer well before noon and keep going until their woman picked them up  for dinner at aprox 7pm.
> I swear, some of those guys must have a hollow leg. I don't know where that put all that beer.


When I was in Vietnam we partied with Filipino merchant tugboat operators, yea they can put the booze a-way.


----------



## Purwell (Dec 22, 2021)

I would give it a try for sure, my local has a juke box which they put on free play and the locals put a lot of absolutely awful 70's and 80's so called music, would be a treat to get away from that.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 22, 2021)

Well, sure, why not?  Hoist a couple, good cheer and home early.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 22, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> I would ...after my next birthday in a few months. Right now, I'd get carded and turned away at a measly 54!



Had the birthday.  I can go now!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 22, 2021)

Well, now. My MIL refused to move to an apartment complex for seniors only because she didn't want to be around "all those old people". I dunno, do we wanna go to a bar and be around all those "old people"? LOL 

Actually, it's rare that I go out after dark, and it doesn't seem like it would be much fun to hang out in a bar (any bar) during daylight hours


----------



## Purwell (Dec 22, 2021)

Thinking a bit more about this idea has made me realise that in the UK we used to have something very similar up until about the last 20 years or so. They were called working men's clubs or social clubs, they were more family orientated rather than limited to over 50's, in fact many parents liked the idea that they could take their children in there. These have almost disappeared from the country now and to be honest I really don't know why.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Dec 22, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Maybe a swinging, loud, dance bar full of 20 year olds isn't your cup of tea. Would you go to an age restricted bar/lounge for 55+?




YUCK!  I never drink alkie stuff.  Teetotaler for life!


----------



## Tabby Ann (Dec 22, 2021)

The only age restricted bar I've seen for the over 55 crowd was in Florida and it was very nice and a lot of fun with good music. So I would go again if there were any in this area.


----------



## Verisure (Dec 22, 2021)

Nathan said:


> When I was in Vietnam we partied with Filipino merchant tugboat operators, yea they can put the booze a-way.


Yes, but they do it in a  sitting position because after only a couple of San Miguel (the most readily available brew in-country other than 33), they can no longer walk in a straight line.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 22, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Yes, but they do it in a  sitting position because after only a couple of San Miguel (the most readily available brew in-country other than 33), they can no longer walk in a straight line.


I drank the biere 33 when I was in Vietnam when Pabst or Black Label wasn't available.  We used to call it tiger p*ss.


----------



## Verisure (Dec 22, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I drank the biere 33 when I was in Vietnam when Pabst or Black Label wasn't available.  We used to call it tiger p*ss.


I also drank the local beer but "Tiger" was another brand and was in larger bottles.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 22, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> I went to a disco once, a Big Daddy's in Pensacola, about 1978 or so.
> 
> Big Daddy's was a short lived chain of discos by Big Daddy Don Garlits.  Everybody there that night (who's still living) should easily qualify for the over 55 thing.  And like you and I are are probably no longer disco dancing.


I went to Big Daddy's in Daytona Beach in 1978!  Nostalgia!


----------



## Nathan (Dec 22, 2021)

Verisure said:


> I also drank the local beer but "Tiger" was another brand and was in larger bottles.


Ah, I probably got my recollections mixed up...it's _only _been 50 years.


----------



## Verisure (Dec 22, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Ah, I probably got my recollections mixed up...it's _only _been 50 years.


Yes, that's right! ... 55 years for me. Anyway, we used to say that "33" consisted partly of formaldehyde. Maybe it's true?


----------



## Nathan (Dec 22, 2021)

Verisure said:


> Yes, that's right! ... 55 years for me. Anyway, we used to say that "33" consisted partly of formaldehyde. Maybe it's true?



I didn't care, as long as they were wet and cold!     They used to bring out a big chunk of ice in a bucket, you could bust off a chunk and put in your beer.


----------



## Verisure (Dec 22, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I didn't care, as long as they were wet and cold!     They used to bring out a big chunk of ice in a bucket, you could bust off a chunk and put in your beer.


The Vietnamese were very good at keeping their beer wet, but cold ........ not so much. I don't think I ever had a cold beer in Vietnam.


----------



## Verisure (Dec 22, 2021)

Nathan said:


> ...... They used to bring out a big chunk of ice in a bucket, you could bust off a chunk and put in your beer.


..... on second thought. yeah.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 23, 2021)

Yes, I'll try most things once.  If it was a nice place and time I might go back.


----------



## Verisure (Dec 23, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, I'll try most things once.  If it was a nice place and time I might go back.


I'll see you there!


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 23, 2021)

Are bars still a "thing" these days?


----------



## Verisure (Dec 23, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Are bars still a "thing" these days?


Virtually, I  think. We call them "Discussion Forums".


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 23, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> Not just no, but hell no.  Who wants to look at old people like me?
> 
> There's a restaurant nearby that caters to the over 65 crowd, known fondly as "God's Waiting Room."


----------



## Verisure (Dec 23, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> There's a restaurant nearby that caters to the over 65 crowd, known fondly as "God's Waiting Room."


Do they issue you a queue number as you enter, with a James Earl Jones sound-alike voice, _"Number 137, your transport is ready."_


----------



## Skyking (Jan 3, 2022)

HELL YES!!! BUT GOTTA HAVE .... OLD TIME ROCK AND ROLL!

Hey, still like that old time rock 'n' roll
That kind of music just soothes my soul
I reminisce about the days of old
With that old time rock 'n' roll


----------



## Trish (Jan 3, 2022)

Yes, I would


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 10, 2022)

There's two off and running skipping


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 11, 2022)

Trish said:


> Yes, I would






Me too, it's not all Jam & Jerusalem you know.


----------



## jimintoronto (Mar 24, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Nope! I see no reason to enter a bar for high price drinks and loud TV's. I wonder if they still allow smoking?


Not in Canada. We  have a national " no smoking law " that is really simple. If a person is being paid to work there, its a no smoking area. So, no smoking in any work place including bars. JimB.


----------

